# Mud Ride and All Around ******* Fest In Milton Dec. 28-29



## jaster

Its not really a get together like you usually see on the forum..... but I have seen a few threads and know some folks like to get dirty now and again. Good friend of mine hosts a ride on private property 2 times a year. New years is usually the biggest and best one. It will be over the 2 days. It is private property, and ride at your own risk. Usually have a tractor out there.... if we can get another after sinking the last one on July 4th, lol. Usually a large turn out of trucks, jeeps, quads and anything you can sling mud in. Will post up cordinates closer to date if anyone is intrested. 
Again, it is private property and you can only gain access on these 2 dates. We try to have a portable toilet on site, and respect the laws as well as the land owners. If you bring it in, take it out, trash, etc.. AND NO UNREGISTERED VEHICLES ON THE ROADWAY!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Better have your waders on and can't be scared..... Lots of broke stuff, and mud flying! I wonder if the Tahoe is still sitting out there from last year...


----------



## jaster

Haha, that excavator from July 4th may be buried out there????

Gonna bring the Jeep or Caned Ham over Mullet???


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

jaster said:


> Haha, that excavator from July 4th may be buried out there????
> 
> Gonna bring the Jeep or Caned Ham over Mullet???



Might just launch the boat this year, then we won't need the excavator..... Just don't step out of it!


----------



## Jason

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Might just launch the boat this year, then we won't need the excavator..... Just don't step out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191953


 Where was your sled? Back yard now??? Checked on ya fer Santa this AM!!!:whistling:


----------



## dsar592

sounds like a lot of fun. But now that it comes out of my pocket and not my dads, I'm a lot more careful about that stuff.


----------



## jaster

Its just like hunting or fishing. You spend money to have fun!!!


----------



## JV22

Been hoping to stumble across something like this since I moved down here in January count me in


----------



## brnbser

very interested in this


----------



## Hot Reels

is it realistic to go without getting neck deep in the mud?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Yes if you are careful you don't get deep unless you want to. I will be on a snorkeled Honda 350 Rancher 28" Outlaws and no floorboards. I will have a 10"x24" white boat bumper hanging off the back rack so y'all can identify me. Remember this is ride at your own risk.


----------



## jaster

I hope to make an appearance. But I am down to 40 days of the season to fill the freezer & empty spot o the wall. Ride safe, have fun and take pictures!!


----------



## brnbser

have to work Sat morning and church Sun morning but would definately like to come mid-day if it's still going. Got a truck that's never been in the mud I want to try out. post up the coordinate or address and times when you can or shoot me a pm


----------



## jaster

From 8 ish Sat. Morning till Sunday at sundown, any time in between. End of Garcon point road just before you get to Avalon. You wont be able to miss it. Cars and trucks will probably be lining the road. 

DO NOT DRIVE OR RIDE ANY UN REGISTERED VEHICLES ON OR ACROSS THE ROAD 

That is the only trouble the Law usually gives us!


----------



## brnbser

great, Thanks


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I and some of the other riders are meeting at Waffle House on Avalon BLVd at 8 am on the 28th. If y'all care to join you are welcome so we can meet some of yall.


----------



## Hot Reels

Scott let me know if you go, I might have to ride out too. I have yet to drop my new one in any slop, I don't want to get crazy but would like to know how it pulls.


----------



## kaitlynsdad

does anybody if this event is free i plan on coming out saturday i rode down that way today and didnt see any signs on the event thanks for any help


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Yes its a free event.

Been up for 21 hours now. Had to put a top end in the Rancher on top of working Friday. No sleep until Saturday night. Gonna be supercharged on Monster!


----------



## jaster

As I said, this is private land. Treat it as your own. Do not leave any trash, do not be dis respectful, do not ride on or across the road. It is a privilege to get to rude this property. Just want to share it. However, abuse it and we will have to shut it down.

Now go have fun. Mud should be plenty plentiful. And tomorrow should be an awesome day out there!! I have Dr. Appt with kids this morning then depending on weather? I will probably make sure to come tomorrow for a few hours!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Ill be swinging by around 2ish in a blacked out Jeep. She has yet to ever see I'd but I might see if I can sling some a little today. 

Name is E.j., if you see me come say hey.......or pull me out haha


----------



## brnbser

Is this north or south of the toll bridge? I'm coming from I-10


----------



## Murphy's Law

brnbser said:


> Is this north or south of the toll bridge? I'm coming from I-10


North. Once you go through the toll it'll be the first road to the right "garçon point road". You'll see the trucks parked on the left about a mile down.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## brnbser

Great, thanks! I'll be in a reg cab white dodge


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Just pulled up in a black jeep. Any members here?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I just left. Going back tomorrow. Mud galore!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

*Same*



jasoncooperpcola said:


> I just left. Going back tomorrow. Mud galore!


Good bunch of guys and plenty if trucks to pull anyone out. I have a stock jeep with 35's and never got stuck.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

How long are you staying?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf

Probably an hr or so tomorrow. Was up that way around 10


----------



## jaster

I am gonna run over about 8-9 hope to see a few members??? Maybe play a couple hours


----------



## brnbser

played a bit, left around 3. wanted to venture further out the trails but I think it was a bit to sloppy for my street truck. had fun though.


----------



## jaster

Sweet!!!! Coming back tomorrow?


----------



## brnbser

depends on the weather. my daughter and I are wanting to go hunting after church if it's decent. if it's nasty we may stop back by.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

brnbser said:


> played a bit, left around 3. wanted to venture further out the trails but I think it was a bit to sloppy for my street truck. had fun though.


I was the one with the Blackwater ATV hat that you talked with about where and where not to go when you first came in. Good to meet you.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

That's a classic Bronco in AWESOME condition in the background. Can't believe its a mud truck. But hey its theirs to do as they wish.


----------



## wld1985

I might try and run out there tomorrow for a few, I've just got a stock Duramax with some A/T tires for now...Dont know if I'll play but I'll have fun watching others.


----------



## kaitlynsdad

had fun left around 12 not many people there then coming back in the morning around 9 or so found out i dont have enough jeep to really play but had fun anyway


----------



## jaster

Will be lots more tomorrow I am sure. Coop, that fella ha that Bronco out all the time..... hope to see a few members tomorrow


----------



## jaster

I'm running late..... as usual, lol. Gonna be out till noon or 1. Just enough time to see some friends and sling a little mud. I will be riding a Sunset Red Ranger 900 on 31" Laws!!










u see me say hello, or help pull me out!


----------



## Murphy's Law

jaster said:


> hope to see a few members tomorrow


Me and a few buddies are heading that way in a few.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster

We headin ridin out here. Will make a loop back in half an hour or so.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Out here now. Having lots a fun


----------



## jaster

Glad to see ya got back on the forum Coop. Murphy, good to meet you sir. I broke the bead on a tire early. Spent 2 hrs getting it back on the rim, after some carb cleaner and a lighter. Got it back on made it to the last hole before the parking area and "SNAP" there went a rear axle!!!! Broke the shaft a first for me, lol. Fun had.


----------



## wld1985

Jester I aways find it easy to take a rachet strap and wrap it around the tire.. Tighten it up as tight as you can get it and put air too it..Usually pops back on


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

That's what we did. But a slime compressor can't bead seat a 31" Law. 

The fun is over. I fckd my rebuild. Rancher is smoking worse than before. I got some video of riding solo. 

Stuck


----------



## jaster

Yea 3 ratchet straps couldnt re bead it with the little 12v pump. Carb cleaner and a brave fella popped it back on. Was a good short ride!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

Dern Jaster. That the fancy polaris?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Riding in the main area

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbPCZ0Fp-fs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Jaster on the 900XP in the pond. You make progress until you break ground.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA-z3qWDTe4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Running a water mud run solo. Everyone had already broke so I was riding alone.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2s2fh4leyQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jaster

Thats it Roy, looks fancy, till it meets its match!!! Lol. It is getting chrome molly axles and more air in the tires this spring, lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Rancher was a little dutty.


----------

